# Unknown Router Bit



## Howard52 (Jan 24, 2009)

My uncle was a cabinet maker and I have some of his old bits. One bit is a question. It has a 1/4 shank, is 3 inches long. The shank has ROCKWELL 80169 WRITTEN ON IT. What is this used for?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This will be answered in the other thread when you post a photo of the bit.


----------

